# Preparing for pregnancy



## Laura22 (Aug 7, 2010)

I'm not looking to have a child (yet!) but last time I spoke to my DSN, she told me that I'd need to prepare ALOT if I want to have a baby

I've been told I'll need to be taking folic acid (LOTS of it), have perfect BG levels and a low HBa1C.

Is there anything else I might need to take into consideration? I'd love to have a bubba one day and I'm with an amazing guy who wants kiddies too


Thanks


----------



## rachelha (Aug 7, 2010)

Hi Laura

I am type 1 and currently 35 weeks pregnant. Does your diabetic clinic have pre-pregnancy clinic - if so they will help you to get your hba1c down, and explain lots of other stuff to you. I was given the go ahead to start ttc with an hba1c of 7.4. Not within the official guidelines, but I have alot of problems with night time hypos and they realised I was not going to be able to get it much better without causing problems for myself.

The folic acid is available on prescription from your GP. I think ideally you are meant to start taking it a few months before conceiving. 

Feel free to ask me any questions you have 

Rachel


----------



## PhoebeC (Aug 8, 2010)

rachelha said:


> Hi Laura
> 
> I am type 1 and currently 35 weeks pregnant. Does your diabetic clinic have pre-pregnancy clinic - if so they will help you to get your hba1c down, and explain lots of other stuff to you. I was given the go ahead to start ttc with an hba1c of 7.4. Not within the official guidelines, but I have alot of problems with night time hypos and they realised I was not going to be able to get it much better without causing problems for myself.
> 
> ...



Hi Laura,

I cant add to what Rachel said really.

Our baby wasnt planned luckly my hba1c has always been ok, i thought they wuld be more annoyed about it, but they werent at all. Im 12 weeks now and doing ok so far, it is hard work as all the mums/mums to be will tell you here 

I wish we had planned better, because now i am having to learn as i go rather than knowing things before hand.

Just try to make sure your as healthy as you can be, and if you can go to a pre-pregnacy clinic that might be helpful.

xx


----------



## Laura22 (Aug 8, 2010)

Thanks ladies 

I'll try and get in touch with my DSN. She works very strange hours and knows me well so I wouldn't really want to talk to anyone else


----------



## Sugarbum (Aug 8, 2010)

Hi laura,

I have a copy of this from DUK on pregnacy and diabetes https://www.diabetes.org.uk/OnlineShop/New-to-Diabetes/Pregnancy-and-diabetes/ unfortunatly to order through the website is ?4, luckily I picked it up free from the roadshow bus. 

Also, the last issue of Balance was pregnancy themed if you dont have it, I *think* you can view it online? (I could be wrong about that one )

Good luck with it all Laura x


----------



## Laura22 (Aug 11, 2010)

Hmmm- isn't it slightly ironic how I mention pregnancy on here and my period is now 3 days late??

Then again, my body just does what it wants when it wants lol


----------



## rachelha (Aug 13, 2010)

Laura22 said:


> Hmmm- isn't it slightly ironic how I mention pregnancy on here and my period is now 3 days late??
> 
> Then again, my body just does what it wants when it wants lol



Ooh!!!  Is it normal for your periods to be late??


----------



## Laura22 (Aug 14, 2010)

I've taken two tests and............













I'm pregnant


----------



## Northerner (Aug 14, 2010)

Laura22 said:


> I've taken two tests and............
> 
> 
> 
> I'm pregnant



This thread has turned into quite a story!  Wishing you all the best


----------

